# 2006 Outback 27Rsds For Sale - $12,995



## Andy Negri (Jun 23, 2009)

2006 Keystone Outback 27 RSDS For Sale $12,995

The master bedroom is separate from the rest of RV which provides nice privacy. The bathroom is pretty spacious too. There are two queen sized beds, a scissor couch and the table folds into a sofa. You can comfortably sleep up to 8 family members in this layout. The price includes the Reese weight distribution Hitch (1100lb. bars) with sway control. This unit can be towed with any 1500 series pickup or large SUV. I have towed it with a Chevy Silverado 1500 pickup and a Yukon XL. A must see! Email me at [email protected] of call me at (219) 513-6567 to make an appointment. This trailer is in perfect shape and is a steal at this price. Pictures available on request.

Specifications as per the Keystone website:

Living Area 
Grab handle at entry, Hardwood valance (living room), Linoleum floor, Thermofoil residential raised-panel doors with concealed hinges throughout, Wood side drawers with steel guides, Water, soil, and stain resistant fabrics, Molded acrylic galley counter and dinette, Aluminum framed dinette seats, Large overhead cabinets

Kitchen 
60/40 deep molded acrylic sink with 3" drains, Pullout pantry drawers, Two-door 6 cu.ft. refrigerator, High-rise faucet, Flush fitting cutting board, Monitor panel, Utensil tray, Trash can, 3 burner range with oven

Bedroom 
Deluxe innerspring mattress, TV hook-up, Residential bedspread, Deluxe headboard, Jalousie windows for maximum ventilation

Bathroom 
Power roof vent, One-piece molded acrylic lavatory sink, Skylight over tub, Grab handle at tub, Porcelain foot flush toilet, Laundry hamper, Tub surround, Large linen closet

Appliances 
Two-door 6 cu.ft. refrigerator, Three-burner range with oven, Six gallon gas/electric DSI water heater, 30,000 BTU furnace, Carrier 13,500 BTU Remote- controlled A/C with timer

Exterior Features 
Tinted jalousie safety glass windows, Extra large baggage doors (1" thick with continuous hinge and rubber D-seal), Assist handle at entry, Radius entry door, Extended drip caps and full length drip rail, Two security lights (one each side)* , Porch light , Hitch light , Aluminum bumper cover , Weather encapsulated floor line trim , Exterior 120-volt receptacle , Heated enclosed underbelly, tanks and valves , One-piece molded LP tank cover , Automotive-style fender skirt , Molded picnic table , Double welded dual battery brackets

Outback Options 
Designer package ,Comfort package ,Pullout pantry ,Carbon monoxide detector ,Exterior picnic table ,Tub surround ,Outside camp kitchen ,14" Spare tire kit ,6-Gal. gas/elec. DSI water heater ,Oven ,Stabilizer jacks (4) ,2 Security lights at side ,Outback Comfort Package ,TV Antenna/Cable ,Microwave ,AM/FM/CD Stereo ,Awning ,13,500 BTU Ducted A/C with Remote ,(Approx. Wt. 200 Lbs.) ,Outback Designer Package ,Oval mirror ,Wall Border ,Cloth Shower Curtain ,Laundry Hamper ,Bathroom Accessories ,Brushed Nickel Coat Hooks ,Utensil Rack ,Sofa Pillows ,Innerspring Mattress ,Bedspread ,LP/Battery Cover ,Chrome Bumper Cover ,Catch-All Tray ,Raised Panel Refrigerator ,Recessed Cutting board

Outback Model 27RSDS Specifications 
Weight 5865 lbs.
Carrying Capacity 1735 lbs.
Hitch 550 
Length 29' 7 
Width 8' 
Height 10' 3 
Fresh Water 50 gal. 
Waste Water 40 gal. 
Gray Water 40 gal. 
LPG 60 
Tire Size 205/75R14C 
Rim Size 14 x 5


----------

